# Few amps in need of repair



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure if this is what this section is for but I have some amps that need repair, I am in no way qualified to repair them so I will need someone to repair them for me or take them off my hands.. 
2) SS D200IIs 
1) PPI AX400
1) Mmats D2000
3) JBL GTO

I'd like to keep the PPI AX, will let the others go. PPI AX powers on, I was told the output side is good, just not getting signal from the input side.. Common problem with these? 

The Mmats amp is pretty bad, someone changed all the output switches (fets?) and the new ones took a **** on power up.. The soundstreams were working, then stopped. One powers on but has blown channel, the other does not power on..

Anyone offering repair service here? There is someone on Caraudio.com claims he will repair any amp for a flat rate of $25 labor plus the cost of parts and shipping. Getting great reviews from many satisfied members.. Seems too good to be true.. Thoughts?


----------



## redwave designs (Nov 30, 2010)

25$ FLAT RATE LABOR IS A BARGIN. I've repaired a lot of amps in my day, some are real quick, most are not. If you trust the guy I'd say its a no brainer.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

redwave designs said:


> 25$ FLAT RATE LABOR IS A BARGIN. I've repaired a lot of amps in my day, some are real quick, most are not. If you trust the guy I'd say its a no brainer.


Yup, almost sounds too good to be true, but the reviews keep coming in, one happy camper after another. I think the only drawback would be turnaround time, but I am used to waiting.. Anyway..

Are there any tests or trouble shooting that someone can walk me through on the AX400, one that doesn't require an oscilloscope? I was told that the problem with the AX400 is on the input side, nothing major.. The amp powers on, does not go into protect mode, nothing burnt anywhere, I sure would love to find out what resistors or circuits are dead and replace them myself..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I will take that D2000 ..maybe...I need to look it up later.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> I will take that D2000 ..maybe...I need to look it up later.


Jax, that amp is a brute, 1600 watts rms in a package no larger than 12"x14", minimal current draw as well, Mmats are regarded as extremely efficient amps. This particular amp will need professional help administered by top tier tech, you're willing but are you able? If so, by all means, pull the trigger, these amps retail for about $1000, it is in very good aesthetic condition. Waiting to pick it up from the shop, poss tomorrow, will post pics..


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Soundstreams sold


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

lust4sound said:


> Jax, that amp is a brute, 1600 watts rms in a package no larger than 12"x14", minimal current draw as well, Mmats are regarded as extremely efficient amps. This particular amp will need professional help administered by top tier tech, you're willing but are you able? If so, by all means, pull the trigger, these amps retail for about $1000, it is in very good aesthetic condition. Waiting to pick it up from the shop, poss tomorrow, will post pics..



I dont fix them but I have a guy I am really confident with so if you want to pursue it let me know 

Mike


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> I dont fix them but I have a guy I am really confident with so if you want to pursue it let me know
> 
> Mike


Found someone to fix the amps, works cheap and has excellent references, seems like a valuable resource, will keep you fellas posted..


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

I have a Rockford Fosgate 200ix DSM it plays but gets very hot on the top of the amp from the speaker side of the amp bridged at 4ohms played at low volumes.Opened it up to see a small burn spot if you still repair amps please send me info/price of repair.Do you take paypal payments?


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

c_nitty said:


> I have a Rockford Fosgate 200ix DSM it plays but gets very hot on the top of the amp from the speaker side of the amp bridged at 4ohms played at low volumes.Opened it up to see a small burn spot if you still repair amps please send me info/price of repair.Do you take paypal payments?


I don't repair them but I found someone that does.. I will update with results in a few weeks.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Thanks let me know


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

in florida ampmedics is a great repair guy. ampmedics.net but remember that how much you pay to have it repaired could be a result of crappy hack repair jobs


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

d_man1 said:


> in florida ampmedics is a great repair guy. ampmedics.net but remember that how much you pay to have it repaired could be a result of crappy hack repair jobs


Thanks for the tip..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

25.00 for labor is way too cheap, I can only imagine his solder spots and soldering techniques. Parts are cheap, very very cheap. But if its multiple parts, the price could add up. Am looking at about 20.00 in parts just to get my amp running (the most expensive was the TO3 transistors at 5bucks each and I need 2).

Also taking an amp apart takes time and you should be careful putting it back together. Such as adding thermo paste (some dont do this and mess things up even more) tightning the transistors to the right torque (especially in TO3's). Avoiding cold-solders, getting the right parts. So 25.00 its too cheap to be done in a professional way.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

$25.00 might work out to be a pretty good living for a guy that works quickly and is intuitive about what is wrong.

I had a neighbor who could install brand new air conditioning into any ford vehicle in 1/4 of the flat rate time. Ford actually made him fly back to Detroit and prove he was doing it. His methods were then adapted to adjust the flat rate.

His secret was he was small enough that he could put his hand and arm up under the dash and reliably install those components without needing to remove the dash completely.

Anyways, I'm a glass half full kind of fellow!


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Fixing Broken Car Amps


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

arw01 said:


> $25.00 might work out to be a pretty good living for a guy that works quickly and is intuitive about what is wrong.
> 
> I had a neighbor who could install brand new air conditioning into any ford vehicle in 1/4 of the flat rate time. Ford actually made him fly back to Detroit and prove he was doing it. His methods were then adapted to adjust the flat rate.
> 
> ...


Yup, me too.. I'll know soon enough, sending a few amps out after the holidays.. 

So far, he really seems to have an impressive resume, before and after pics are very impressive as is the list of postitive reps from satisfied customers.. 

Parts are additional of course, 25 covers just the labor.. He works on large volume, and it is amazing how often simple things are overlooked.. For example, I own a pair of SS D200IIs that I actually sold here as broken.. Upon his recommendation (just before shipping) I unpacked the amps and checked the fuses and switches and to my amazement, both amps are functioning flawlessly. One of the fuses was blown and both amps had problems with the switches, oxidization of the contact surfaces, easily fixed with electrical cleaner (I am having my ass handed to me on this site for that very reason, buyer crying foul play in another thread, claiming I should have sent the amps regardless.. Oh well, that's another story) 

We had a detailed discussion on the phone and thats when the troubleshooting tips were offered.. After realizing the potential problem with the SSs, he helped trouble shoot those, he could have just told me to send them and made an easy 25 each just for cleaning switches and replacing fuses, and rightly so... I guess because I plan on sending him at least 6 additional amps with clearly visible damage to the output devices he threw me a bone.. Lucky me..

For every ten amps he fixes, 6 of them are simple repairs, requiring little effort, the other four being labor intensive it all usually pans out.. At least according to him. We'll see soon enough, got my fingers crossed.. A potentially valuable resource I will be willing to share with a select few should it pan out..


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

lust4sound said:


> Yup, me too.. I'll know soon enough, sending a few amps out after the holidays..
> 
> So far, he really seems to have an impressive resume, before and after pics are very impressive as is the list of postitive reps from satisfied customers..
> 
> ...


*Who has this guys contact info?*


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

lust4sound said:


> Yup, me too.. I'll know soon enough, sending a few amps out after the holidays..
> 
> So far, he really seems to have an impressive resume, before and after pics are very impressive as is the list of postitive reps from satisfied customers..
> 
> ...


well since you brought it up, have you refunded the guys money yet from the deal you broke with the SS amps?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^That **** is shady


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

apparently he has paid so there is nothing else to it.


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

ah I see Jax, but there is something else to be done, everyone avoid lust4sound at all costs


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rsfaze said:


> ah I see Jax, but there is something else to be done, everyone avoid lust4sound at all costs


that is a personal choice. I am not going to push it on anyone.


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

JAX said:


> that is a personal choice. I am not going to push it on anyone.


good point, but for my person's I will steer clear


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

i might try this guy out with my kenwoods, if i do i will def post results here


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> since you're bashing the guy for an admitted mistake, I'll just take the time to say that I wouldn't hesitate to do business with lust4sound, based on the events that transpired.
> 
> I admit, he's no newbie and should have been more careful before agreeing to a deal and accepting funds, and not absolutely sure of the condition of the product, but he's not bound by the same laws and assurances of a BBB certified, state tax identified, merchandise retailer, he's not even bound by the same rules of conduct ebay administers. There are several disclaimers about how this place is "buy at your own risk" and no guarantees are made, that goes for the lukewarm deal making as well as the no-contest fraud that happens.
> 
> ...


*I for one want more feedback good or bad about how a individual deals with trade on here because you do not have the buyer protection like ebay only trust. Dealing with sometimes larger amounts of hard earned money. *One can read feedback good or bad and take a chance if they like :afro:just my 2 cents.


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

cajunner said:


> since you're bashing the guy for an admitted mistake, I'll just take the time to say that I wouldn't hesitate to do business with lust4sound, based on the events that transpired.
> 
> I admit, he's no newbie and should have been more careful before agreeing to a deal and accepting funds, and not absolutely sure of the condition of the product, but he's not bound by the same laws and assurances of a BBB certified, state tax identified, merchandise retailer, he's not even bound by the same rules of conduct ebay administers. There are several disclaimers about how this place is "buy at your own risk" and no guarantees are made, that goes for the lukewarm deal making as well as the no-contest fraud that happens.
> 
> ...


I think he did a stand up job of bashing himself given the amount of evidence that is stacked up here. 

Just remember we all have a choice on who we do business with, and there are many good sellers to deal with, why would I want to take my chances when lust4sounds history is less than stellar from the feedback I've read here.

While I completely understand you are entitled to your own opinion as I am mine, I just don't see how you can come to the conclusion that what he did was ok.

Would you be ok with a seller working on something that you had already made payment for without your permission?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

cajunner said:


> again, you aren't following.
> 
> I said I wouldn't like it, but think about it. The guy that got "scammed" was trying to buy known broken equipment, and the seller, in the process of ascertaining what condition the product was in, found it to not be broken. The original contractual obligation was to deliver broken amps, and now he can't do that. Should he have tested the amps thoroughly before putting them up for sale? He admits to making that error. Should he accept the money then test the amps? He admits to making that error. None of this is shady, it's all out there for anyone to see, he's not trying to hide anything.
> 
> ...


what part of the seller rolling over the buyer for the 2nd time do you not get? 

while this incident is nothing to die over, it is the 2nd time the buyer has been poorly handled. 

that has made the buyer more angry then one incident alone and it makes a big difference in the big picture for him.

I have said this about 3 times now and you still have not acknowledged it. 

First time alone not a big deal, 2nd time alone maybe not a big deal. Put the 2 together from same seller..now a bigger deal.

I know Jason and that is probably the only reason he posted this.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> what part of the seller rolling over the buyer for the 2nd time do you not get?
> 
> while this incident is nothing to die over, it is the 2nd time the buyer has been poorly handled.
> 
> ...




Jax, it is what it is.. I meant no one any harm, never look to intentionally f*ck anyone.. If he feels he's been wronged that's his feeling to have.. I shouldnt have asked for additional money on the first deal, just the same, he wasn't obligated to pay it, the amp went out regardless... He's making it seem like I held on to the amp till the extra funds were sent.. That amp went out before the request for the additional shipping fees. He could have told me no and that would have been the end of it.. At least that's how I remember it.. If I dig, I could find the PMs, but seriously now..

As for discovering the other two amps were functioning after they were paid for but before they were shipped? Again, my fault for selling the amps as broken then discovering they are working and offering a refund instead of shipping..

He's got grounds for being upset, does it make me a bad seller? Unprofessional yes, scammer no.. No one got screwed, inconvenienced maybe but definitely not screwed.. Did he have reason to go this far?? That is subject to opinion, much like my being right or wrong..

Everyones got their reasons for doing what they do, some people wake up every day with the intention of screwing other people for money.. Based on a comedy of errors, this is the type of person I am being likened to, I am being labeled an unsavory cat because I made a few mistakes and cannot afford to take the loss.. Truth is, if he wasn't such a d*ck in his response to me, I would have worked something out with him.. I thought that you of all people would have an understanding of this..


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

cajunner said:


> (Originally Posted by rsfaze)
> "I think he did a stand up job of bashing himself given the amount of evidence that is stacked up here.
> 
> Just remember we all have a choice on who we do business with, and there are many good sellers to deal with, why would I want to take my chances when lust4sounds history is less than stellar from the feedback I've read here.
> ...


Caj, thanks for for all your input, not only are you a gentleman but a sensible one at that. I look forward to meeting with you at a show some day. All the best to you and your loved ones this holiday season..

Be happy, be merry, be safe, most of all, keep up that earthly sensibility and the desire to interject when all seems this indigestible..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll say it like Craig's pop said it on the movie Friday.... "You win some and you loose some, but you live.... you live to fight another round." Meaning sometimes you just have to accept you lost in transaction, but you never know... next transaction might bring you twice as much as you lost in the first transaction.

I just sold two 15" Strokers for under 400.00, yeah I lost oh well. That doesnt mean am going to destroy or burn the woofers before sending them or do some shady **** like that. Am not that type of person. I just look at it as maybe next deal I might just might make a few extra dollars. If not oh well.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I'll say it like Craig's pop said it on the movie Friday.... "You win some and you loose some, but you live.... you live to fight another round." Meaning sometimes you just have to accept you lost in transaction, but you never know... next transaction might bring you twice as much as you lost in the first transaction.
> 
> I just sold two 15" Strokers for under 400.00, yeah I lost oh well. That doesnt mean am going to destroy or burn the woofers before sending them or do some shady **** like that. Am not that type of person. I just look at it as maybe next deal I might just might make a few extra dollars. If not oh well.


What does burning woofers have anything to do with any of this?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

at this point I think its a lesson learned and just about it.


----------

